# Where to live in Dubai



## TRING27 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I am moving to Dubai in August one week before my kids start school. We have no idea which area to look in for property and have very little time to organise. Kids will be at Victory Heights Primary school, and I will need a 3 bed villa or townhouse somewhere nearby. I will be driving kids to school as they are too small for school bus, so I need to live somewhere where the route to school is fairly straightforward and not longer than 20 or 30 mins. Does anyone have any suggestions of communities we could live in that are close (ish) to the school?) Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Err...how about Victory Heights?



TRING27 said:


> Hi, I am moving to Dubai in August one week before my kids start school. We have no idea which area to look in for property and have very little time to organise. Kids will be at Victory Heights Primary school, and I will need a 3 bed villa or townhouse somewhere nearby. I will be driving kids to school as they are too small for school bus, so I need to live somewhere where the route to school is fairly straightforward and not longer than 20 or 30 mins. Does anyone have any suggestions of communities we could live in that are close (ish) to the school?) Thanks


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

My kids will also be at Victory Heights - Years 1 & 2 


We've gone for Arabian Ranches


----------



## TRING27 (Jul 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Err...how about Victory Heights?


Cannot find any rentals in Victory Heights. Do you know of any good agents that specialise in VH?


----------



## TRING27 (Jul 3, 2013)

drwbaker said:


> My kids will also be at Victory Heights - Years 1 & 2
> 
> 
> We've gone for Arabian Ranches


Im also looking at AR but seems to be a 30 min drive to the school. My youngest is in FS1 so will finish at 12.30, my son will finish at 2.30. I am trying to avoid my little one and I spending half the afternoon in the car. Hard to know where to choose when you haven't seen a place. Which agent did you use?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubizzle shows plenty of listings for villas in Victory Heights. They seem to start at 165K. But I don't know what your budget is.

Victory Heights is only 3.5km from the Ranches as the bird flies. The furthest end of the Ranches to the furthest end of Victory Heights is under 10KM. There is the traffic problem due to construction at entry points in/out of the Ranches but I have no idea how long the delay is at 7:30 but it shouldn't be an issue at 12:30.

Other nearby areas include the Springs, Jumeirah Village Triangle and Circle, the Lakes, Al Barsha, the Green Community at Sports City. 




TRING27 said:


> Im also looking at AR but seems to be a 30 min drive to the school. My youngest is in FS1 so will finish at 12.30, my son will finish at 2.30. I am trying to avoid my little one and I spending half the afternoon in the car. Hard to know where to choose when you haven't seen a place. Which agent did you use?


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

House hunters - Lisa Wood 50 9115268 was very good and specialises in VH


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Dubizzle shows plenty of listings for villas in Victory Heights. They seem to start at 165K. But I don't know what your budget is.
> 
> Victory Heights is only 3.5km from the Ranches as the bird flies. The furthest end of the Ranches to the furthest end of Victory Heights is under 10KM. There is the traffic problem due to construction at entry points in/out of the Ranches but I have no idea how long the delay is at 7:30 but it shouldn't be an issue at 12:30.
> 
> Other nearby areas include the Springs, Jumeirah Village Triangle and Circle, the Lakes, Al Barsha, the Green Community at Sports City.


By the time the schools are back in I'm hoping the construction will be finished (yeah I know!). If it is finished then it should only take 10 minutes to get out. Maybe a bit more from Saheel. I'm hoping the extra lane on Al Qudra will make it even quicker. Before the schools broke up for summer it was taking around 10-30 minutes in the morning depending what time you left. This is from Palmera.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

There is also a 'back way' to the school


----------



## Marshdom (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, having the same challenge as you TRING, my 2 kids are starting at VHPS at Christmas yr1 and yr3. Looking at Arabian Ranches, should be a relatively easy drive in the morning. Car sharing? Too soon?


----------



## TRING27 (Jul 3, 2013)

I keep looking at dubizzle and on internet. I have contacted about 10 agents but no one gets back to me. We have a week house hunting in July before our move in august and at this rate I won't have any houses to view. Who knew it would be this hard! It is making the move so much more stressful. I guess I will just keep trying.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

TRING27 said:


> I keep looking at dubizzle and on internet. I have contacted about 10 agents but no one gets back to me. We have a week house hunting in July before our move in august and at this rate I won't have any houses to view. Who knew it would be this hard! It is making the move so much more stressful. I guess I will just keep trying.



Tring call bhavesh (Brit) at 0561519082. Great guy, who goes out of his way to impress, guide and secure a place ( i never felt pressured and misguided). He helped us find our house. we locked in greens/theviews.
met other agents during the search process ranged from lazy to outright liars (mis information).
Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TRING27 said:


> I keep looking at dubizzle and on internet. I have contacted about 10 agents but no one gets back to me. We have a week house hunting in July before our move in august and at this rate I won't have any houses to view. Who knew it would be this hard! It is making the move so much more stressful. I guess I will just keep trying.


Most agents have no interest in working with someone who is out of country. If they don't think they can have you look at something and sign in the next day it is not worth their effort (the little effort they make). The market here works by, what is available today, no one is going to care about you if you say your move in date is August and you are still in the UK, that is just the reality. Unfortunately, you need to resign yourself that the first week is going to be looking for an apartment, and it will be a painful experience. See if you can find a hotel apartment that is within budget for a couple weeks so you do not feel so rushed and good luck on the move.


----------

